# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Bezugsquellen >  Angelladen in Chiang Mai / Hang Dong

## TeigerWutz

_War bei mir in der Nähe, darum kenn ich den Laden..._

https://gajnefishingshop.business.site/



18.714086247668916, 98.93989871182299

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Wollte den von Teiger eröffneten Thread nicht mit "fremden" Infos zumüllen……(magst was schreiben vom Angeln …von früher…?)


Nein, wollte nix Näheres dazuschreiben!

Sollte nur ne Bezugsquellen-Info sein!  :: 

(Hatte gelesen, daß @siamfan einen Angelladen in Khon Kaen, im Norden (!) gesucht hat)

LG TW

----------

